# Conexión IR2110 High and low driver Mosfet



## ZOH (Mar 6, 2007)

Tengo dos IR2110 para montar un inversor de frecuencia monoásica, el problema es que no sé como calcular los condensadores de bootstarp del driver y la red de snubber para los mosfets, tengo los irfp450 de mosfets. Si alguien me puede colaborar con información se lo agradecería demasiado. Ya he visto muchos diseños de este inversor pero a muy bajas tensiones o corrientes, y mi aplicación es de 120 V 9 A, porfavor es urgente. Gracias por leer este mensaje 



"Por un sueño hay que morir"


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 8, 2007)

Si es para un inversor monofásico tienes que montar un puente "h" y los condensadores que tu hablas puedes conseguir información en este libro: Electrónica de Potencia autor Muhamad Rashid 3a edición ahi tienen unas tablas para calcular que condensador y/o diodo tienes que colocar para las inductancias parasitas que se prsentan en la union drain y source del mosfet. , y tambien para la etapa de control. el condensador que se utiliza por lo general es de 22 a 33 uF ya que este se utiliza para estabilizar el voltaje que entrega un zenner para poder sacar asi un voltaje negativo (partiendo el voltaje en 2 y en la mitad de este se toma como tierra virtual), y con este poder alimentar el arreglo de transistores NPN y PNP que excita la compuerta del mosfet. este se satura con +V y se pone en corte con -V.

Espero que te sea de ayuda esta información.

Saludos


----------



## ZOH (Mar 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, voy a seguir los consejos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 28, 2007)

Imagenes de esquema de conexiones para inversor trifasico (etapa de disparos)espero que te sean de ayuda y puedan servir de guía a los compañeros del foro para sus montajes.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 12, 2007)

agradezco Li-On por postear las fotos, espero que puedan servir estos esquemas para los montajes que monten los usuarios como ZOH, es necesario resalta que todos los elementos en los planos son de montaje superfical, entonces sería necesario buscar su equivalente para montaje convencional.

Saludos


----------



## DFV1509 (Sep 25, 2009)

hola a todos, me gustaría saber si alguien tiene conocimiento acerca de este driver, ya que empecé a realizar un proyecto sobre variador de frecuencia, por tal motivo me gustaría aprender más sobre este driver, cualquier ayuda, tutorial o página web, me serviría, gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola
Aqui puedes encontrar los datos que buzcas
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2009)

hola, ojea la data y pone las dudas que tengas , yo hace un tiempo estuve mirando uno mas chico , el ir2151.
el que vos pones tiene mas opciones de control.

para que te den una mano pone vos tus dudas y asi se va respondiendo y creciendo el tema.

saludos


----------



## fauss (Feb 23, 2010)

hola mi nombre es fauss  quisiera pedir una ayudita ha todos los que sepan,  cual es la secuencia para controlar un servomotor trifasico estoy provando con en ir2110 pero el problema  esta cuando le pongo el servo motor ac trifasico i los motores recalientan alos ir2110 ya queme unos 4 integrados  estoy usando igbt  con diodos en paralelo


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jul 21, 2010)

hola

soy nuevo en el diseño de circuitos con mosfet y tengo algunas dudas. Tengo una pcb con un puente H que lo hago funcionar desde un pic,pero ahora me viene la duda de si activar los distintos mosfet desde el pic o utilizar un driver porque he visto varios circuitos lo hacen asi,y no entiendo la diferencia entre hacerlo de una forma otra. tambien tengo unas dudas en las consideraciones a tener en cuenta al eelgir el mosfet, datos como rdson, etc. no la tengo muy clara.¿algun consejo?,muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola, si es mejor que uses un circuito de disparo como un opto o un gate driver o los dos al mismo tiempo para aislar las tierras de control y potencia. Pero si vas a usar mosfet de baja señal si podrias usar los 5v del pic.
Si es de potencia los voltajes recomendables son de 12 a 15v.
Los principales parámetros serían Id, Vds, Rdson.

saludos


----------



## brutto (Jul 22, 2010)

lo mejor es usar un driver d disparo de mosfet para poder conmutarlos mas rapidamente aparte de necesitar menos consumo para el disparo.


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jul 28, 2010)

hola

perdon por tardar en contestar, las cargas son de entre 9V a 25V y 1.5-2A. Entonces mejor un driver de disparo? gracias

saludos


----------



## Jannibal (Ago 11, 2010)

Mejor! recuerda que la entrada de los mosfet son "como" condensadores, y mientras mas rapido cambien de estado (On, OFF), menos potencian disipan, osea se calientan menos y es mas eficiente, se puede hacer solo con el pic, pero como dicen los amigos arriba, no tienes proteccion y es mas lento menos eficiente. 

saaludos


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola. Atraves de pulsos, que los obtengo del puerto paralelo de la pc, disparo un optoacoplador que debe activar un mosfet, pero no lo hace! 
Pero cuando conecto el mosfet directamente a la señal de un 555 si se activa. Ya comprobe que el optoacoplador funciona correctamente. Entonces cual puede ser el problema???


----------



## brutto (Dic 18, 2010)

puede que la salida del opto no tenga potencia para disparar el mosfet. ¿Conectas el mosfet directamente a la salida del opto o le pones un transistor o driver?


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola. Gracias por tu ayuda "brutto". Ya consegui disparar el mosfet. Ahora tengo otro problema. Te comento... Desde el puerto paralelo de la PC (mediante pulsos) activo el opto, este activa el gate del mosfet, el cual comanda una bobina.
Pero luego de unos segundos de funcionamiento se me apaga la PC, la cual esta completamente aislada del circuito de potencia. Tenes idea de cual puede ser el conflicto? El opto tendra alguna falla. Te adjunto el circuito. Saludos


----------



## Renato Masias (Dic 20, 2010)

Ese circuito esta muy mal diseñando, primero el disparo estas haciendo un corto en el puerto paralelo, tambien un corto en la fuente de 12v. supondo por eso la switching de la pc se protege y se apaga.

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 20, 2010)

maestro! pero quien le dijo que asi se conectan los optos?

Y eso del diagrama no es un mosfet, es un transistor. Y si es realmente un transistor el que estas activando, tienes un tremendo cortazo que de milagro no ha explotado como palomita el opto.



Andele pana, haga las pertinentes correcciones.


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 20, 2010)

Renato Masias dijo:


> primero el disparo estas haciendo un corto en el puerto paralelo


Esto lo corregi colocando una resistencia de 330ohm


Renato Masias dijo:


> tambien un corto en la fuente de 12v. supondo por eso la switching de la pc se protege y se apaga.
> 
> saludos


Como puedo corregir el corto en la fuente. Puedes proponerme las modificaciones correspondientes en un circuito?



antiworldx dijo:


> maestro! pero quien le dijo que asi se conectan los optos?
> 
> Y eso del diagrama no es un mosfet, es un transistor. Y si es realmente un transistor el que estas activando, tienes un tremendo cortazo que de milagro no ha explotado como palomita el opto.
> 
> Andele pana, haga las pertinentes correcciones.



Se que lo que hice en el dibujo no es un mosfet, disculpas. Gracias por el circuito propuesto, hasta ahora nunca probe colocando el mosfet en el colector del fototransistor.
Una pregunta mas: si alimento el fototransistor y el gate con 5v deberia quitar la R de 5K6? Porque originalmente lo hacia con 5v, luego lo cambie a 12v.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 20, 2010)

No, deja la resistencia de 5.6 y tambien deja la alimentacion de 12V de el gate


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No, deja la resistencia de 5.6 y tambien deja la alimentacion de 12V de el gate



Ok. Gracias. Logre disparar el mosfet y que se active la bobina! Podria decir que la etapa de potencia esta lista!!! Pero el problema definitivamente esta en la etapa de control... Luego de colocar una resistencia para proteger el puerto la PC se me apaga igual. Pero algo muy curioso es que esto solo sucede cuando conecto el siguiente pin del puerto "D1" a otro opto del mismo circuito como en la figura (adjunto). Tenes idea de que puede estar pasando?



Renato Masias dijo:


> Ese circuito esta muy mal diseñando, primero el disparo estas haciendo un corto en el puerto paralelo, tambien un corto en la fuente de 12v. supondo por eso la switching de la pc se protege y se apaga.
> 
> saludos



Luego de colocar una resistencia para proteger el puerto la PC se me apaga igual. Pero algo muy curioso es que esto solo sucede cuando conecto el siguiente pin del puerto "D1" a otro opto del mismo circuito como en la figura (adjunto). Tenes idea de que puede estar pasando?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 20, 2010)

No deberia, nunca me ocurrio algo similar... Estas seguro que no estas juntando las tierras del puerto con la tierra de la bobina?


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 23, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No deberia, nunca me ocurrio algo similar... Estas seguro que no estas juntando las tierras del puerto con la tierra de la bobina?



Ya logre solucionar mi problema. Coloque una resistencia que disminuye la tension en el gate y listo!!! Gracias de todas formas. Y no estaban juntas las tierras. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 24, 2010)

El punto actual puede darse por concluido hasta el dia de hoy... 24-dic-2010

P.D. Gracias por dar seguimiento hasta el término del tema.


----------



## cerilet (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola a todos,

este circuito estaría bien si quiero activar el mosfet por nivel alto a la salida del micro, verdad?


----------



## Abelyto (Feb 25, 2011)

Eso es correcto amigo. Te comento ademas que yo diseñe un circuito similar, pero con la diferencia de que colocaba una resistencia en el surtidor del mosfet, de pequeño valor y potencia considerable. Esto lo hacia para reducir la corriente, ya que el consumo era elevado y producia el calentamiento del mismo. Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

cerilet dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> este circuito estaría bien si quiero activar el mosfet por nivel alto a la salida del micro, verdad?



En principio si, pero en la práctica no, porque? porque seguira conduciendo un rato más, por la "capacidad" del gate, si actua como un capacitor y debe ser puesto efectivamente a masa, paraeso se utiiza dos transistores, o un optoacoplador para mosfet que ya los trae internamente

Asi es en el interior de un CI driver





Lo mismo echo en forma discreta para lo que vos necesitas


----------



## Haks (Abr 22, 2011)

En el diagrama de arriba, puede soportar 220v y unos 20A (Motor de 2HP), en VCC que voltaje pondria, tiene que ser +/-20v del voltaje de Source.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Estos diagramas son para CC dentro de los voltajes especificados para más tensiones se utilizan otros tipos de elementos


----------



## Haks (May 7, 2011)

Hola, me pudieras decir si esta bien mi diagrama, tengo varias preguntas cuales tierras tengo que aislar y como, donde faltan resistencias, en el voltaje de gate es 25v, debo poner eso o mas, ya que al mosfet le llegaran 40-47v, ya que el motor consume 80v, esta bien usar relevador de potencia para el control de giro, el driver es el ir2110 y no el ir2112. Por favor ayuda.


----------



## woutnme (May 8, 2011)

Hola haks, estas seguro q*UE* el opto aguanta la corriente para mover el rele ese¿?
Conrespecto al driver ese es mas bien para medio puente o totempole, ya que utiliza el condensador boost para tener diferencia de potencial en el mosfet del lado alto. Bueno a lo que vamos vos por lo q*UE* veo so*N* dos motores que conectas a masa, entonces quita el condensadory el diodo de boost q*UE* pusiste el Vboost conectala a VC (esto hara q*UE* tengan la misma tension las dos salidas, que por cierto como max debe ser 15 V, sino te puedes cargar el gate) te digo el pinout final, 
Pin2,5 a masa
Pin3,6 a VDD (15V)
Cada salida a un mosfet (las masas van juntas)
Para el cambio de giro puedes usar eso mecanico o hacer un puente H .
Que el motor sea de 80V no quiere decir que tenga una caida de tension de tal cantidad, esa es la tension max para el funcionamiento correcto. Mientras este el mosfet apagado en el drain va a haber 120V .
Primero te diria q*UE* si el motor es de 80 no le pongas 120 por q*UE* se va a recalenta*R* y terminara *R*ompiendo. Si lo modulas por ancho de pulso podrias a llegar a usarlo pero siempre teniendo en cuenta el Duty MAx para no pasarte. yo creo que habria que hacer unos cuantos cambios para ello tendrias q*UE* dar una explicacion mas detallada de lo que queres hacer.

Gracias por leer


----------



## Haks (May 8, 2011)

Hola woutnm, eres la primera persona que me ayuda verdaderamente, voy a agregar como amigo y te envio un MP con mi correo para que me agreges al msn ya que este no es mi foro, jjaja me siento colado, regresando a lo que decia, estoy tratando de automatizar un toro mecanico, te comento mis avanzes por msn.


----------



## Haks (May 9, 2011)

Hola, woutnm, No puedo enviar MP nesecito tener 25 mensajes y solo tengo 12 jajaj, mejor enviame tu un MP solo te faltan 4 mensajes jajaj, o escribeme por uno de mis temas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/control-automatico-toro-mecanico-puente-h-54645/


----------



## cerilet (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.

Pandacba, tenias razón respecto a problemas de descarga de la capacidad de la puerta. Tuve que cambiar el esquema al sugerido por antiworldx ya que la velocidad de disparo necesaria era relativamente alta.

Resulta que he comprado otro optoacoplador para disparar el mosfet a 110kHz y me hace algo extraño que no llego a comprender.

El esquema y la captura en el osciloscopio es la siguiente (amarilla sonda 1, gris sonda 2, rosa sonda 3):






- Corriente en la entrada del opto tampoco, ya que el micro que utilizo entrega 50mA a 3.3V. He probado a meterle 1.4V desde una fuente y aparece el mismo ruido en la salida del opto, incluso sin mosfet.

- Este opto está pensado para entregar 2A, por lo que falta de corriente en la puerta del mosfet tampoco es. El problema creo que es del opto.

He probado metiéndo una resistencia de 15ohm entre la salida del opto y la puerta del mosfet pero tampoco. También a distintas frecuencias y nada. Se llega a encender el diodo led pero en el momento que lo substituyo por el motor (finalidad de la aplicación) no arranca ni metiéndole la PWM al 100%.

No se me ocurre qué puede ser. Aquí el datasheet del opto y el del mosfet

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Abelyto (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola cerilet. Te recomiendo que coloques una resistencia de 100 ohm entre la salida del opto y el gate del mosfet, y una de 1 Kohm a masa desde la salida mencionada. Exitos.


----------

